# Pollinating Feminized Plant



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

I am working on a project involving a feminized plant grown from seed. I have finally acquired regular seeds from this strain. I now want to pollinate the fem plant.

Question: Will most of the seeds be feminized or female? I have read that they will be female but I would like *someone who knows* (not conjecture or 'someone told me") but actual knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 5, 2019)

A female pollinated by a male will produce apx 50/50 mix of male & female seeds.
If you want feminized seeds you'll need herm pollen


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> I am working on a project involving a feminized plant grown from seed. I have finally acquired regular seeds from this strain. I now want to pollinate the fem plant.
> 
> Question: Will most of the seeds be feminized or female? I have read that they will be female but I would like *someone who knows* (not conjecture or 'someone told me") but actual knowledge.
> 
> Thanks.


If you self the female plant with Colloidal Silver or AgNO3/Sts then the seeds will all be female

If you pollinate your female plant with an actual male plant (ie not a female plant forced to reverse sex), then even though it was a fem seed it will produce both male and female seeds.


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

I thought I was clear. I am NOT trying to obtain feminized seed. 

I am pollinating to preserve this line. One of the females I have is from a feminized seed.

I DO NOT want feminized seeds. Do I need to repeat that?


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 5, 2019)

If Hugo's reply wasnt clear enough, no answer will satisfy you.
You will not be preserving any line if you pollinate with a different non feminized strain. 
You will have a mix of the 2 and will get about 50/50 male to female ratio.
Have a good day.


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

Hmm, in digging some more I found Ed Rosenthal gave me the same answer. Thanks.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 6, 2019)

And if the strains are from different breeders you’re probably not doing yourself any favors


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> I thought I was clear. I am NOT trying to obtain feminized seed.
> 
> I am pollinating to preserve this line. One of the females I have is from a feminized seed.
> 
> I DO NOT want feminized seeds. Do I need to repeat that?


You were obviously not clear but, my second sentence answers you. If you have regular seeds of the *same strain* you will get regular seeds even from a plant that grew from femmed seeds and they will have autosomes from the same strain.



Houstini said:


> And if the strains are from different breeders you’re probably not doing yourself any favors


Then it's just another pollen chucked hybrid 


Boatguy said:


> If Hugo's reply wasnt clear enough, no answer will satisfy you.
> You will not be preserving any line if you pollinate with a different non feminized strain.
> You will have a mix of the 2 and will get about 50/50 male to female ratio.
> Have a good day.


If you pollinate with regular seeds from the *SAME* strain as he stated he had you will breed genetically within that strain because sexual characteristics do not come from your autosomes.


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 6, 2019)

But Houstini, we don't know do we? And not buying seeds is a benefit. But thanks for the criticism. Makes YOU feel good.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you pollinate with regular seeds from the *SAME* strain as he stated he had you will breed genetically within that strain because sexual characteristics do not come from your autosomes


Thanks for correcting me there. Missed that in his post.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Thanks for correcting me there. Missed that in his post.


Hey no issues  His lack of clarity and obvious anger made for a difficult read. Good to see you.
Annie


----------



## Houstini (Jan 6, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> I thought I was clear. I am NOT trying to obtain feminized seed.
> 
> I am pollinating to preserve this line. One of the females I have is from a feminized seed.
> 
> I DO NOT want feminized seeds. Do I need to repeat that?





grayeyes said:


> But Houstini, we don't know do we? And not buying seeds is a benefit. But thanks for the criticism. Makes YOU feel good.


You stated intentions of preserving line, I’d want to know that P1 and P2 were related. 

You will get reg seeds.


----------



## T macc (Jan 7, 2019)

"Duh" moment, huh?
Female x Male = ?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2019)

T macc said:


> "Duh" moment, huh?
> Female x Male = ?


It depends on what state you live in. Here in Oregon you don't have to be male or female.

_"Oregon residents will have the option to choose among three gender categories when applying for driver's licenses or state ID cards: male, female and* "X" for non-binary or unspecified.*"_


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> And if the strains are from different breeders you’re probably not doing yourself any favors


I don't think it matters if the strains come from different breeders. There is nothing wrong with crossing an ACE Pakistani Chitral Kush with a Sensi Durban. But those examples are landrace strains so maybe it wasn't what you meant?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I don't think it matters if the strains come from different breeders. There is nothing wrong with crossing an ACE Pakistani Chitral Kush with a Sensi Durban. But those examples are landrace strains so maybe it wasn't what you meant?


OP stated reason of strain preservation, so crossing a feminized white widow with white widow regs from another breeder wouldn’t fit with that intention in my opinion.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> OP stated reason of strain preservation, so crossing a feminized white widow with white widow regs from another breeder wouldn’t fit with that intention in my opinion.


That's what I thought you meant. But yeah, crossing the same strain from two different breeders won't preserve the particular strain the OP is trying to preserve. I think the best way for the OP to preserve the strain would be to take some clones, reverse sex one and pollinate another. Even then there would still be variation in the plants grown from seed. But the seeds would all be feminized.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2019)

If the OP has the space to breed properly then he is taking the correct route in my book. 

From my understanding to properly stablize the genetics you need to BX the strain on it self twice. Growing out 100-1000 seeds making a selection for the traits you want in a mom and dad and then crossing them. 

Then growing out 100-1000 of those seeds finding the traits you want and BXing(back crossing) to the chosen mother plant. And then repeating that again with the second generation of offspring.

This helps to isolate the specific traits your looking for. However it takes huge amounts of space and time to do correctly. I think that's a big reason you see so many fem seeds and the massive influx of new(sometimes poorly tested) poly-hybrid strains.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> If the OP has the space to breed properly then he is taking the correct route in my book.
> 
> From my understanding to properly stablize the genetics you need to BX the strain on it self twice. Growing out 100-1000 seeds making a selection for the traits you want in a mom and dad and then crossing them.
> 
> ...


Which is why so many of the strains out there are just pollen chucks and not worth the $10-20 a seed people are paying. There are very few seed banks doing actual breeding.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Which is why so many of the strains out there are just pollen chucks and not worth the $10-20 a seed people are paying. There are very few seed banks doing actual breeding.


Truth, I'm very selective about what seeds I order and mess with.


----------



## vostok (Jan 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you self the female plant with Colloidal Silver or AgNO3/Sts then the seeds will all be female
> 
> If you pollinate your female plant with an actual male plant (ie not a female plant forced to reverse sex), then even though it was a fem seed it will produce both male and female seeds.


Why do noobs sign into this site

with condition of censure in their dumb ass questions

we should in time totally ignore ?


----------



## vostok (Jan 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> OP stated reason of strain preservation, so crossing a feminized white widow with white widow regs from another breeder wouldn’t fit with that intention in my opinion.


Lets not discuss Back crossing ...lol


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok. So if you hit a female plant grown from a feminized seed with male pollen it will produce 50/50 m/f seeds. I understand that but will the plants grown from these seeds have genetic problems like hermaphrodites etc.? Will the seeds throw out genetic “retards“ and birth defects because the mother was modified with chemicals (e.g. crack babies, fetal alcohol syndrome)?


----------



## tstick (Feb 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It depends on what state you live in. Here in Oregon you don't have to be male or female.
> 
> _"Oregon residents will have the option to choose among three gender categories when applying for driver's licenses or state ID cards: male, female and* "X" for non-binary or unspecified.*"_


LOL! I used to love Portland. It used to be such a beautiful city. Now it looks like Haiti.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 11, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Ok. So if you hit a female plant grown from a feminized seed with male pollen it will produce 50/50 m/f seeds. I understand that but will the plants grown from these seeds have genetic problems like hermaphrodites etc.? Will the seeds throw out genetic “retards“ and birth defects because the mother was modified with chemicals (e.g. crack babies, fetal alcohol syndrome)?



No


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2021)

Old thread ... Jerko OP has more than likely killed lineage and bred with a potato .... so time to move to new thread.


----------

